
Why one email app went to war with Apple–and why neither one is right - sciurus
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/why-one-email-app-went-to-war-with-apple-and-why-neither-one-is-right/
======
buboard
Debating the legality of the matter is particularly weak argument. This reads
like a paid advertisement

